# Cichlid?



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

I caught this yesterday in a small neighborhood pond. Is the identification correct? I've never seen a cichlid before.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Texas cichlid/rio grande perch


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Texas cichlid. Lots in the central texas creeks and rivers. Good fighters and beautiful fish


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Very interesting. I found the fish after visually IDing on TPWD's website. I live in north east Houston. I wish I had brought a 4wt instead of the 8wt. He was still feisty though.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm actually caught them in White Oak Bayou. They're a blast on a 3 wt.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's one I caught on the 700 prings Ranch at the headwaters of the South Llano...


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reel Aggies said:


> Here's one I caught on the 700 prings Ranch at the headwaters of the South Llano...


Nice fish! It looks like some sort of invasive Chinese exotic. Also like the shirt, had a blast fishing with that outfit out of Venice.


----------

